# loader plumbing on ford 5030



## dmaxmule (Feb 20, 2018)

I am in the process of trying to purchase a loader for my tractor. I don't want to go the $7000 route with a new one, so i have been looking for used ones in good shape. I have found a Great Bend 330 that appears to be in good shape; however it does not have a joystick or double lever control valve. I want to hook my loader up so it does not block the rear remotes. I have read several articles on different forums even some on this one. I have basic mechanical skills, but when it comes to hydraulics, I have only the knowledge that comes with using them for 25 to 30 years. Can someone tell me what it takes to plumb a loader thru a joystick without blocking the rear remotes on a ford 5030. I don't want to spend a fortune, but I want it to be safe and not damage the tractor hydraulic system. Thanks in advance


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Does the tractor have deluxe remote valves? Or standard?

Standard remote tractors are open center and relatively simple to plumb via a power beyond setup.

Deluxe tractors are closed center load sense systems and require a pricey ccls valve and a shuttle check tee to be installed.


----------



## dmaxmule (Feb 20, 2018)

it has the deluxe valves. I guess i'll go with surplus center.com and get the Prince 20 series valve with load sense. Is there a more reasonable check valve that cih @ $140. Also I was wondering if anyone might know where to buy a mount for the valve like the old ones that mount on and stay with the loader. purchasing would be easier than building an adjustable one.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Try your NH dealer with part number 81862791 for the shuttle check tee. It's what I'm using on my setup. Only like 38 bucks.

As for a valve I picked a 2 spool remote valve up from a Case IH 2294 from a salvage yard for 200 bucks. It is a CCLS valve and works perfectly.


----------

